# Mouth Foams When Eating?



## AlliBabba (Sep 2, 2008)

My golden has done this every time she eats. Whenever she eats, she has like foam that gathers on her mouth. Its just the weirdest thing. She keeps rubbing it off on her bed or the floor.

Any others do this?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my guy do a lot of drooling but no foaming while eating. Caue does the full St.Bernard drool lasso around his muzzle sometimes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How much foam? Gunner and Selka get alittle around the edges of their mouths. I wipe it off with tissues. : )


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty gets really drooly on walks...sometimes she has it hanging..its gross looking! It does at times look a little foamy...my other golden, Sandy did not do that. Misty seems to have bigger jowels(I guess thats what they are called...her lipshang down more) than Sandy did.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I would have her checked out for tooth or gum problems. If there's an ouchy tooth or a sore somewhere in her mouth it may make her eat funny to avoid that area and that may cause saliva to foam up and dribble out.

A captive muskox I raised once always dribbled grain out her mouth and drooled a lot in the process. She was eating normally when she ate grass or hay.

The vet investigated and found no problem; he finally concluded that she might just have some small paralysis of some chewing muscle or that she might just be 'clumsy' :lol:


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Pudden said:


> A captive muskox I raised once....


Now, why does this NOT surprise me?  You really need to write a book...


----------

